# Snowville Jack Rabbits, anyone?



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

Anybody been bunny blasting around Snowville area lately? I usually head out there a few times a year and wondered what the population is like this year... compared to the last few years. Thanks.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I keep seeing people talk about hunting rabbits around snowville. Unless I am mistaken, which wouldnt be the first time, I think you have to travel a little away from snowville to get to public land. Is there public land in the area of snowville I dont know about?


----------



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

there is public land near snowville. it isn't right in town or anything... but if you travel 5 miles in most direction you will hit patches of BLM land. If you just look for areas that are not being farmed or holding livestock and are unposted no one seems to care. The spot I frequent is about 5 miles south of snowville and is BLM. I once found a map on the internet that showed all the BLM land... it was pretty handy.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

well on the way home from deer hunting and other hunting trips up there this year their were a lot on the roads running around


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Have seen a few out around Kelton and farther southwest the last couple of weekends we have been out.


----------



## foxhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Out by crocodile mtn. their are loads of them. I havent been out their since October. Travel up the old railroad grade road and their are a lot.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

foxhunter said:


> Out by crocodile mtn. their are loads of them. I havent been out their since October. Travel up the old railroad grade road and their are a lot.


I have been in that area several times. Even after the snow fell. There arent even many tracks out there. What part of the old rail bed are you talking about. It is closed from kelton to about the crocodiles. I see people on it with four wheelers all the time that have gone around the signs. I hope they get caught doing it. If I see it and the law is out there, I will turn them in. It is amazing how many people drive where ever they want out there.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

"Hey, there aint no laws for us ATVers. Wait until you see what were going to do up American Fork Canyon. This is America. You can't make laws against us. We all carry guns too!"

---Billy Bob Dontbrushmyteeth.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> "Hey, there aint no laws for us ATVers. Wait until you see what were going to do up American Fork Canyon. This is America. You can't make laws against us. We all carry guns too!"
> 
> ---Billy Bob Dontbrushmyteeth.


 :?: :?:


----------



## foxhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> foxhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Out by crocodile mtn. their are loads of them. I havent been out their since October. Travel up the old railroad grade road and their are a lot.
> ...


Like I said, I havent been their since October, just after the rifle deer hunt ended. I dont go out this late because I dont want to get stuck clear out there. On the road to kelton their were a few areas that were loaded, and then there were areas with none. Their are a lot of yotes out there, so im sure they get all they can.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

foxhunter said:


> Like I said, I havent been their since October, just after the rifle deer hunt ended. I dont go out this late because I dont want to get stuck clear out there. On the road to kelton their were a few areas that were loaded, and then there were areas with none. Their are a lot of yotes out there, so im sure they get all they can.


Hate to tell you but there isnt many coyotes out there either. You may want to venture out there some time when there is snow on the ground. You might be surprised how few animals are out there. I have been out the 8 times since Oct. and the place dont have much life. You dont even see the rabbit hunters out there like you did last year or the year before. I havent even seen the eagles or antelope like I used to see them. Since the fire through there last year it is like everything left.


----------



## foxhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I know of some "pro-coyote hunters" that went out their several times in the last few months and came back with quite a few. -*|*-


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

foxhunter said:


> I know of some "pro-coyote hunters" that went out their several times in the last few months and came back with quite a few. -*|*-


I forgot about the "pro coyote hunters"!! They might be telling you they went around kelton but I highly doubt it. If someone finds an area with coyotes in this state they are not going to tell where they actually got them. There used to be quite a few coyotes out around kelton but now there are not many, havent been for a couple of years. I go out there every once in a while just to try and it is real disappointing. It is hard to even get one to howl back. I hear people refer to kelton and they could mean anything from promontory to grouse creek. Or the term west desert which includes everthing from grouse creek to payson.


----------



## foxhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

What ever but I know them well and I know where they got them. The numbers have dropped in the last couple years but they are still out there. *(u)* :|


----------

